# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  درجة الحرارة المناسبة لإصلاح ايسي الصوت فى ايفون 7

## mohamed73

درجة الحرارة المناسبة لإصلاح ايسي الصوت فى ايفون 7 و 7 بلس دائما ما يردنى هذا السؤال كم درجة الحرارة المناسبة لإصلاح ايسي الصوت فى ايفون 7 و 7 بلس لان غالبا ما يحدث مشاكل للفنى عند اصلاح عيب ايسي الصوت فى ايفون 7 و 7 بلس بسبب الحرارة وويحدث تلف مؤقت فى دائره الشبكة ويتطلب مجهود اضافى لإصلاحه, فى هذا الفيديو ستتعرف على درجة الحرارة المناسبة لأصلاح ايسي الصوت فى ايفون 7 و 7 بلس بكل امان         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

